# Anyone try this head boat before out of Charleston SC?



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Looking to make a run to Charleston SC this year, came across this head boat on Capt. Dicks site. Has anyone gone on it how's the price, I am looking to go the 25 hr trip. Any feedback or any other head boat info would be great. 

http://www.captdicks.com/HeadBoat.html


----------

